# Drywall Taping Prices



## xtremekustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

How do you calculate labor on taping, applying mudd, and sanding?​


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

A little more info might help....how tall, vaulted, coifered, number of coats, coner bead...etc..etc? Might also help to know where you are and why you are pricing.

We price by the sq/ft on area (floor area), generally...but guys who specialize price by the sq/ft of board...so take your pick.


----------



## xtremekustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

joasis said:


> A little more info might help....how tall, vaulted, coifered, number of coats, coner bead...etc..etc? Might also help to know where you are and why you are pricing.
> 
> We price by the sq/ft on area (floor area), generally...but guys who specialize price by the sq/ft of board...so take your pick.


It is an old house probably 100 years at least. The drywall is up. The ceilings are 11 ft. The door trim and window trim was left up so taping will have to be done around them. There are 4 rooms that are around 15x15 with 11 ft ceilings. Everything will be done by hand because I work alone and don't do drywall everyday so I can't justify spending thousands of dollars on automatic tapers. Walls and celings will be smooth finish. There are no outside corners and ceilings are flat all the way around.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I price per board.. depends on the state, here in FL we have to lay them sideways for code, in GA we can lay them up and down. For JUST finishing, hanging is about 1/4 of the cost. Anyhoo, most times i'm at 18 for hang and finish/texture, and 28 for hang and finish smooth... per board, 8 foot. Prices will vary all over the country. Does not include materials, does not include charges over 9 feet high, does not include cornerbeads or flat taping around your windows. Etc etc et al.


----------



## xtremekustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

Does anyone here do drywall work in alabama? I have about 3600 sq ft of drywall to finish. What is the going rate per square foot? The drywall is up and ready to be finished. The celings are 11 feet high. Taping must be dont around doors and trim. Any help would be appreciated. I've got to get a price out tomorrow because he wants the house done by thanksgiving and more than likely I will be working alone doing the drywall and painting.


----------



## gtcway (Sep 8, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> I price per board.. depends on the state, here in FL we have to lay them sideways for code, in GA we can lay them up and down. For JUST finishing, hanging is about 1/4 of the cost. Anyhoo, most times i'm at 18 for hang and finish/texture, and 28 for hang and finish smooth... per board, 8 foot. Prices will vary all over the country. Does not include materials, does not include charges over 9 feet high, does not include cornerbeads or flat taping around your windows. Etc etc et al.


Not trying to hijack the thread, but do you know why code in Florida requires horizontal installation?


----------

